# Charles Wourinen



## hawk

My friend and I were discussing my new obsession with classical music. He suggested that I should listen to his brothers music. 
His brother happens to be Charles Wourinen. We got side tracked with Holyday stuff and did not continue our conversation so I failed to "borrow" some of his brothers CD's.
Has anyone here heard his music and if so what recomendations do you have for me?


----------



## Ephemerid

If I recall, Wuorinen did a lot of experimental music with electronics & did some 12-tone stuff. I think he was in with the Milton babbitt/Otto Luening crowd of American electronic avant-garde. That's all I know *about* him. Just giving you fair warning!  

~josh


----------



## hawk

Thanks for the warning Josh 
The predicament now is how do I respectfully decline any offers of cd loans from CW's brother...


----------



## Ephemerid

Oh, I'd listen to at least one of the CDs, just to get a taste of it. Then you could easily decline any additional offers, simply saying its not your cup of tea.  (you never know-- you could hear something you like until you try at least a bite!)

~josh


----------



## hawk

I agree Josh. Not many months ago classical in general was not my cup of tea. Now I love drinking it all day!


----------

